# Dcc will this work?



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a total DCC Layout in N scale. Can non DCC Locos be left on the tracks while you run the DCC locos? Will Non DCC locos be hurt by this? Using the non DCCs for decorations. Thanks Ron


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can it be done, well kind of, It's just a Very Bad Idea!
Running DC on a DCC layout bad Idea also!
It's very hard on the motors and on the DCC controller.
If you want to park DC loco's on the layout do it in a spot that can be shut off and isolated from the DCC portion of the layout, like a spur track!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree. DCC kicks out a quasi-AC-square-wave voltage signal ... this can easily fry any conventional can DC (permanent magnet) motor. So, not a good idea to leave a DC loco on a "hot" DCC track.

That said, there is a means to run a conventional (DC) loco on DCC with something called "zero stretching", but I would not recommend it ... it, too, is risky for the motor.

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html

TJ


----------

